# Gunshot



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just heard gunfire outside by building.
I am of course very close to a police station, military college, and government station... Just heard more as I type this. And again.. Too scared to look out

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

did you find out what is going on? Hope everything is ok...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No idea what has happened as I was not going to open the shutters to find out. Strange thing is there was another burst of gunfire and then silence complete silence, not even the sound of traffic. I will see if I can find out what it was later..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will of course will not find out the whole story or the true story as human nature being what it is and Chinese whispers etc there will be no report on television or in the newspapers or police do not cross tape.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Gun shots are a daily thing in my neighborhood. As of last week, there were 12 deaths by guns on my street within two weeks.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Gun shots are a daily thing in my neighborhood. As of last week, there were 12 deaths by guns on my street within two weeks.


Where are you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Gun shots are a daily thing in my neighborhood. As of last week, there were 12 deaths by guns on my street within two weeks.




I would be moving/


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Alexandria.

In a nice neighborhood, right on the sea.

This is why I don't go outside after dark; after dark is when the guns come out.

I'm sure there is no street in Detroit or Chicago or New York that could boast those kind of statistics.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is rather disturbing that it is not even reported.. unless of course it is a big wig or a foreigner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is rather disturbing that it is not even reported.. unless of course it is a big wig or a foreigner.


Sure it is, just not in Egyptian news in English for the consumption of tourists.

This week, there were two "honor killings" in Alexandria, too. Those deaths never made the English language press, either.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I always used to read Caught red handed... and that was almost always about honour killings or honour maiming.. I remember one girl having battery acid thrown in her face by her mother.

I don't see any of this now and havent for years


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Sure it is, just not in Egyptian news in English for the consumption of tourists.
> 
> This week, there were two "honor killings" in Alexandria, too. Those deaths never made the English language press, either.





So what does that make us that don't read arabic but we do live here? Nobody


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just heard gunfire outside by building.
> I am of course very close to a police station, military college, and government station... Just heard more as I type this. And again.. Too scared to look out
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Could it be a wedding.....it's the sort of silly antics that they get up to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Could it be a wedding.....it's the sort of silly antics that they get up to.




No definitely not a wedding...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The police were shooting a prisoners who had escaped from jail,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update.

It was not the police shooting at escaped prisoners it was a drive past shooting. 
At 8.30pm 6 motorbikes passed the police station and open fire on it.. I didn't hear this,
Just after midnight they returned and done the same . this is the one I heard.

This account might be more reliable as yesterday the place was swarming with big wigs in plain clothes.. very nice clothes not the usual black leather thugs jacket


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Crombie coats.. bit like the Krays lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Crombie coats.. bit like the Krays lol


 
Hey leave my mate Ron out of it.


----------

